# BCS: izgleda + adjective



## Bosta

Hi
If I use 'izgleda' for 'she looks' do I follow that with an adjective and say

izgleda lijepa

or an adverb and say

izgleda lijepo

Can someone please check these phrases and correct them. I'd be grateful.

 Izgleda baš lijepa/o u toj plavoj haljini.
 Izgleda baš zgodan/no u tom sivom odijelu.

Hvala vam.


----------



## slavic_one

Bosta said:


> Hi
> If I use 'izgleda' for 'she looks' do I follow that with an adjective and say
> 
> izgleda lijepa
> 
> or an adverb and say
> 
> izgleda lijepo
> 
> Can someone please check these phrases and correct them. I'd be grateful.
> 
> Izgleda baš lijepa/o u toj plavoj haljini.
> Izgleda baš zgodan/no u tom sivom odijelu.
> 
> Hvala vam.


----------



## Bosta

Hvala lijepo.


----------



## Norma E.

In this case, you should say 'Hvala *lijepa*' 
Mod note:
Topic split off to this thread.


----------



## Duya

However, the situation with _izgleda+adjective _is not so straightforward. While it usually "wants" an adverb, occasionally an adjective would sound better (making the verb effectively transitive, which I'm not 100% certain about). 

When the adjective is used, though, it should refer to the subject's hidden quality (and not an external one, such as _lijepa_). For example:

Ona izgleda glup*a*. (=On the first sight, she seems to be a stupid person).

compare with:

Ona izgleda glup*o*. (=She is dressed silly).

I admit that the nuance in differences can be fine (or am I dreaming it up?) What do other native speakers say?


----------



## Majalj

Duya said:


> What do other native speakers say?


 
I agree.  

Izgleda lijepa.  = She seems beautiful.  
Izgleda lijepo.  = She looks beautiful.


----------



## Bosta

Thank you both. That's worth knowing.


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> However, the situation with _izgleda+adjective _is not so straightforward. While it usually "wants" an adverb, occasionally an adjective would sound better (making the verb effectively transitive, which I'm not 100% certain about).
> 
> When the adjective is used, though, it should refer to the subject's hidden quality (and not an external one, such as _lijepa_). For example:
> 
> Ona izgleda glup*a*. (=On the first sight, she seems to be a stupid person).
> 
> compare with:
> 
> Ona izgleda glup*o*. (=She is dressed silly).
> 
> I admit that the nuance in differences can be fine (or am I dreaming it up?) What do other native speakers say?



"Ona izgleda glupa" to me doesn't sound natural and correct. Excuse me if I'm wrong, but I'd write "Ona* je*, izgleda, glupa", which means "She seems to be stupid".



Majalj said:


> I agree.
> 
> Izgleda lijepa.  = She seems beautiful.
> Izgleda lijepo.  = She looks beautiful.



Same goes for your examples. I'd say that there's sth missing in first sentence. Izgleda lijepa.. who? what? Could be "Izgleda, lijepa djevojka", but that'd be just shorter from "Ona je, izgleda, lijepa djevojka" - "She seems to be a pretty girl".

And I see difference between those two, because when sth seems to be sth, it could be, but it could not be. At the other hand, when we say "Izgleda lijepo" - "She looks pretty", it is like that, not probably, but surely.


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> "Ona izgleda glupa" to me doesn't sound natural and correct.



I'm not sure about it myself. When I look at the sentence, one time it looks perfectly normal and the other sounds wrong. So, it's probably doubtful at best.



slavic_one said:


> Excuse me if I'm wrong, but I'd write "Ona* je* izgleda glupa", which means "She seems to be stupid".



Yes, but that's an entirely different construct, and you need commas around that phrase:

_Ona je, izgleda, glupa. (She is stupid, it seems.)_


----------



## slavic_one

Izgleda glupa really doesn't sound good to me. Can't reach the correct meaning of the sentence. I'd rather say "Izgleda, glupača (neka)" coz I think the meaning of this is clear.

Hvala za zareze, dodao sam ih, zamislio sam se nad tim izgledanjima da sam propustio zareze.


----------



## natasha2000

Hm, meni se čini da se ovde radi o dve vrste reči "izgleda".

*1. (Ona) izgleda glupo.*

Ovde se radi o trećem licu jednine glagola izgledati. Samim tim, glagol je podrobnije objašnjen prilogom lepo. 


*2. Ona izgleda glupa. *

Nekako mi se čini da iza glagola nikako ne može da stoji pridev. A lepa je pridev. Možda nisam u pravu, ali meni ova rečenica zvuči izuzetno rogobatno. Zapravo, izgleda kao da ju je izgovorio neko kome srpski nije maternji, a ne vlada istim baš najbolje...

*3. Ona je, izgleda, glupa.*

Ovde je izgleda bezlično, i nema isto značenje kao i izgledati u ličnim glagolskim oblicima. 

RMS kaže:

izgledati: 
1. imati kakav spoljašnji oblik, izgled (izgleda mlađa od mene)
2. bezl. stvarati utisak, činiti se. 

Ja bih rekla da se u ovom trećem primeru radi o ovom drugom značenju.


----------



## Majalj

natasha2000 said:


> *2. Ona izgleda glupa. *
> 
> Nekako mi se čini da iza glagola nikako ne može da stoji pridev. A lepa je pridev. Možda nisam u pravu, ali meni ova rečenica zvuči izuzetno rogobatno. Zapravo, izgleda kao da ju je izgovorio neko kome srpski nije maternji, a ne vlada istim baš najbolje...


 
Npr. 
"Ova osoba na prvi pogled izgleda glupa, ali kada se s njom razgovara... "
Što znači da se čini da je ona glupa, ali ne mora biti. Ne vidim šta je tu rogobatno. 
Ali: 
"Kada sa svojih 60 godina ona obuče dokoljenice i kratku suknju, izgleda glupo."
Dakle izgled joj je glup, a to da li je inteligentna ili nije i primjeti li se to odmah ili ne, se ovdje ne govori.


----------



## natasha2000

Hm, ne znam. Majo, tvoji primeri su ok, ali ipak treba primetiti da u njima glupa/o nema isto značenje, zapravo, i sama si to lepo objasnila.


----------



## Majalj

natasha2000 said:


> Hm, ne znam. Majo, tvoji primeri su ok, ali ipak treba primetiti da u njima glupa/o nema isto značenje, zapravo, i sama si to lepo objasnila.


Pa to je na početku i rečeno, da "izgleda lijepo" (njen izgled/odjeća/frizura je lijep) i "izgleda lijepa" (čini se da je ona lijepa) ne znači isto...


----------



## natasha2000

Pa dobro. Medjutim, ja moram da primetim da mi izgleda glupa" ne zvuci tako lose, pogotovu ne u sirem kontekstu kad imamo celu recenicu. Ali mi i dalje ne ide u glavu kako nekomoze da izgleda lep/a. To je nesto sto se odmah vidi, nije kao glupost, koja nije tako uocljiva. Kako moze da se nekom cini da je neko lep? Neko je ili lep ili nije. Barem ja to tako vidim.


----------



## Majalj

"Po onome što je rekla o sebi, izgleda (da je) lijepa."

"Kostim koji nosi joj stoji loše i čini je ružnom, ali izgleda (da je) lijepa."


----------



## natasha2000

Ali meni bez tog u zagradi nikako ne zvuči kako treba. Da li je to gramatički ispravno ili nije, neću da ulazim, jer toliko nisam stručna. Al da zvuči čudno, zvuči...

Druga rečenica nema smisla. Kostim je čini ružnom, znači ružna je, ali izgleda lepa, to nikako ne može, nije logično. Kostim može da je čini ružnom, ali ona je lepa. Ne izgleda lepa, nego JESTE lepa. Može izgledati lepo, i biti lepa. Izgledati lepa... Nikako.


----------



## Majalj

Ugl, kada bi meni neko umjesto "izgledaš lijepo" rekao "izgledaš lijepa" ja ne bih mislila da mi je želio dati kompliment, ali ne zna gramatiku, nego da mu se (samo) čini (učinilo?) da sam lijepa.


----------



## natasha2000

Dobro, de. Moje lično mišljenje je da neko ne može da izgleda lep. Ili je lep ili nije. Sad, to je moje mišljenje...

Mislim, kako može bilo kome DA SE ČINI da je neko lep ili nije?  To nema smisla. Čini mi se da je lepa. Čini mi se da je ružna. Ne znam...


----------



## tasija

Obje recenice su bez sumnje gramaticki tocne. Istina je da ce se recenica "Ona izgleda lijepa" dosta rijetko upotrijebiti ali ona je ipak gramaticki tocna, i to upravo u Majinu primjeru. 



Majalj said:


> "Po onome što je rekla o sebi, izgleda (da je) lijepa."
> 
> Vrlo vjerojatno bi se prije reklo "vjerojatno je lijepa" ili "cini se lijepa"


----------



## natasha2000

Dobro, ali ajde vi meni objasnite kako to neko može biti VEROVATNO lep? Ili je lep ili nije. 

The problem here is (I am writing in English, too, so more people can understand the doubt) that a person is or is not beautiful. Nobody can be *probably beautiful*. This is not logical. One can be probably stupid, or clever, but beautiful/ugly?


----------



## tasija

Pa primjenjivo je upravo u recenici "Po onome sto je rekla, cini se lijepa"
Dakle, u slucaju da je nisi vidio, a po onome sto ti je rekla, cini se lijepa. 
Kad bi htio iznijeti takvu nazovimo pretpostavku, ne vidim kako bi se to drukcije ucinilo, a da puno bolje zvuci.


----------



## natasha2000

Mozda, po onome sto je rekla izgleda DA JE lepa? Sto opet nije isto sto i IZGLEDA LEPA....


----------



## slavic_one

Ali ako staviš zarez...... već sam o tome raspravljao, 8.-10. post.


----------



## tasija

Pa ipak postoji mogucnost, recimo:


Njezina ljepota je varljiva: kad ju gledaš izdaleka izgleda lijepa, a kad pogledaš izbliza skroz druga slika. 
    Vidjela sam jednu jako svijetlu boju za kosu, čini se lijepa, a kako će meni ispasti tek ćemo vidjeti.


Ova druga mogućnost je češća ali obje mogu proći.


----------



## Majalj

Nakon ovoliko postova, vjerovatno nije lako priznati da nisi bila u pravu.  

Ali evo, izuzev u situaciji kada: 
a) nekog nismo vidjeli, nego samo razgovarali, pa nam izgleda lijepa, a ne znamo da li je, ili 
b) kada je ugledamo izdaleka, pa nam izgleda lijepa, a kad se primakne smrdi i truli joj zubi, pa skontamo da i nije tako lijepa kako je izgledala, ili 
c) i situacije u kojoj nam neko izgleda lijep, a kada ga upoznaš vidiš da je zao i pokvaren, pa ti više ne izgleda tako lijep, 
evo ti još jedan primjer: 

Nakon pet piva meni svaka žena izgleda lijepa.  (ne izgleda lijepo, nego baš lijepa)


----------



## natasha2000

majalj said:


> nakon ovoliko postova, vjerovatno nije lako priznati da nisi bila u pravu.


Свашта људима пада на памет. :d

Баш свашта.


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> *2. Ona izgleda glupa. *
> 
> Nekako mi se čini da iza glagola nikako ne može da stoji pridev. A lepa je pridev. Možda nisam u pravu, ali meni ova rečenica zvuči izuzetno rogobatno. Zapravo, izgleda kao da ju je izgovorio neko kome srpski nije maternji, a ne vlada istim baš najbolje...




Ovo je nešto stariji post, ali moram komentirati. Pa u primjeru koji si sama poslije u istom postu navela imaš pridjev u komparativu iza glagola.





natasha2000 said:


> RMS kaže:
> 
> izgledati:
> 1. imati kakav spoljašnji oblik, izgled (*izgleda mlađa* od mene)


----------



## natasha2000

denisbih said:


> ovo je nešto stariji post, ali moram komentirati. Pa u primjeru koji si sama poslije u istom postu navela imaš pridjev u komparativu iza glagola.



Па млађа и глупа није исто. И даље ми "Изгледа глупа." звучи безвезе и одговорно тврдим да то нико не каже. Пре ће се чути "Изгледа да је глупа."


----------



## phosphore

Meni na trenutke deluje ok, a onda opet ne, ali definitivno nije "idiomatic". Istina je da Majin primer

_Nakon pet piva meni svaka žena izgleda lepa._

zvuči sasvim ok, ali opet mislim da bih ja umesto _lepa_ rekao _lepo_. Ovako izvan konteksta,

_Izgleda lepa._

ipak ne zvuči prihvatljivo.


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> Па млађа и глупа није исто.




Oboje su pridjevi, u čemu je problem?


----------



## natasha2000

phosphore said:


> Istina je da Majin primer
> 
> _Nakon pet piva meni svaka žena izgleda lepa._
> 
> zvuči sasvim ok, ali opet mislim da bih ja umesto _lepa_ rekao _lepo_.



Moze i:

Nakon pet piva meni je svaka zena lepa.

Ima i drugih primera koji su dati u ovoj temi i koji zaista ne zvuce  lose, ali ja govorim samo o ovom primeru, izdvojenom, kako je to  phsphore lepo primetio -- samo za sebe, "Izgleda lepa." ne mere nikako  (barem ne u Srbiji, bolje da se ogradim, s obzirom da se ne govori  svuda isto, i svaki jezik ima svoje varijacije koje su negde uobicajene a  negde zvuce cudno...).


----------



## natasha2000

DenisBiH said:


> Oboje su pridjevi, u čemu je problem?


Kao sto rekoh malopre, nije isto. Ne govorim o gramatickoj funkciji, nego o znacenju. Lepa i mlada nije isto. Onaj koji je lep, ne mora obavezno da bude i mlad, a onaj koji je mlad, ne mora obavezno da bude i lep.


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> Kao sto rekoh malopre, nije isto. Ne govorim o gramatickoj funkciji, nego o znacenju. Lepa i mlada nije isto.




Hm, sve ok, ali znači ne stoji to da iza _izgleda_ ne može doći pridjev ako sam RMS ima jedan takav primjer sa pridjevom. 

E sad, šta u pojedinim slučajevima zvući dobro/loše, druga je stvar.

Sve mi se čini da ću morati pogledati Stevanovića u vezi ovoga.


----------



## natasha2000

U vezi SA ovim, Denise. 

(sori, ali to mi je profesionalna deformacija , prosto moram kad vidim gresku...)...


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> U vezi SA ovim, Denise.
> 
> (sori, ali to mi je profesionalna deformacija , prosto moram kad vidim gresku...)...




Hm, da, čika Halilović se slaže s tobom,  kao i čika Simeon.

Zahvaljujem.


----------



## natasha2000

Nema na čemu. I drugi put


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> Nema na čemu. I drugi put




Kako želiš, no ne mogu garantirati da neću istu grešku ponoviti nekad opet. U principu kad mi samom nešto ne zvuči nepravilno (a ovdje ne zvuči) ne obazirem se pretjerano na standard. Sudeći po Simeonovom članku standard(i) nekih 50tak i kusur godina kasne da potvrde nešto što je već jezička realnost, barem za neke govornike.


----------



## natasha2000

Navika je čudo jedno. Kad se navikneš na nešto, i stalno to koristiš, ne može ti ni izgledati nepravilno. 

To je, doduše, vrlo česta greška među govornicima ovog našeg jezika. Zapravo, meni se nešto čini da ima više ljudi koji kažu *u vezi nečega*, nego *u vezi sa nečim*. Ne bi me začudilo da se u nekom budućem Pravopisu taj nepravilni oblik proglasi pravilnim...

Mada, to ne ide uvek tako lako. Lingvisti su vrlo strogi po tom pitanju i ako nešto nije jezička realnost barem stotinjak godina, i za sve govorinike određenog jezika (ne samo za deo), ako se ne pojavljuje u književnim delima i novinama, na TV i sl. tj, ne koriste ga oblato obrazovani govornici, ne pada im na pamet ni da uzmu u obzir a kamoli da odobre takve stvari...


----------



## DenisBiH

Pa dobro, trebaju i lektori imati nešto da rade na koncu konceva. 

Što se tiče promjena u standardu, ja sam skoro imao suprotno iskustvo - nešto što je prisutno u mom govoru, što je koliko znam (možda se varam) bilo prisutno u s-h standardu, što je još uvijek po HJP prisutno u hrvatskom (možda i srpskom), u bosanskom se smatra nepravilnim. Radi se o obliku _sviju_, gdje je po Pravopisu Senahida Halilovića jedino _svih_ ispravan oblik.

Za sokola: možda bi od zadnjih nekoliko postova mogli napraviti zasebnu temu - recimo "BCS: Najčešće greške izvornih govornika" ili nešto slično.


----------



## natasha2000

Da li g. Halilović daje neko objašnjenje za to?

PS:Joj, lektore mi ne spominji. Zbog njih sam (čast izuzecima, ali su zaista ti izuzeci sve ređi) prestala da kupujem prevode književnih i drugih dela u Srbiji. Sve ih je manje koji rade svoj posao kako treba, da li zbog nedostaka znanja, da li zbog nedostatka uslova ko će ga znati. Ja samo znam da poslednjih pet šest knjiga koje sam kupila u prevodima (i to ne bilo kakvih, nego poznatih izdavačkih kuća), nisam pročitala jer mi se smučilo od nepismenosti (a bogami i loših prevoda)...


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> Da li g. Halilović daje neko objašnjenje za to?




Ne u Pravopisnom rječniku, možda drugdje.



> sav, sva, sve (sve vrijeme, svih pet; _ne_ svo vrijeme, sviju pet)



Oba 'nepravilna' oblika su uobičajena u mom govoru.


----------



## natasha2000

Hm, pogledaću u RMS i naš pravopisni rečnik kad dođem kući, baš me zanima šta tamo piše...

Za ovo *sve vreme* već znam.


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, sve ok, ali znači ne stoji to da iza _izgleda_ ne može doći pridjev ako sam RMS ima jedan takav primjer sa pridjevom.
> 
> E sad, šta u pojedinim slučajevima zvući dobro/loše, druga je stvar.
> 
> Sve mi se čini da ću morati pogledati Stevanovića u vezi ovoga.


 
Denise, u pravu si, ali "pridev" možemo da suzimo na "pridev u pozitivu".

Ne mislim, međutim, da je to ovde problem, jer očigledno je i pozitiv u odgovarajućem kontekstu ok, ali mi ne polazi za rukom da vidim koji je to tačno kontekst. Pada mi na pamet da je to možda kad uz "izgledati" imamo drugu dopunu u dativu.

Nataši on izgleda lep.
Denisu ona i ne izgleda baš lepa.
Ona meni izgleda jako lepa.

Tu bi mogla biti i neka paralela sa "činiti se" ili "delovati".

Mnogim ljudima se on čini lep.
Mojim drugovima se ona i ne čini baš lepa.
Ona meni deluje jako pametna.

Takvu dopunu u dativu imamo i u Majinom primeru. Bez ovakve dopune pak konstrukcija deluje jako neprirodno. Kad pogledam međutim Tasijine primere izgleda da to nije dopuna u dativu nega neka priloška odredba, a i nju imamo u Majinom primeru.

Kada ga vidiš izdaleka izgleda lep.
Nakon pet piva svaka žena izgleda lepa.
Deluje pametna dok ne progovori.


----------



## DenisBiH

Hm, šta misliš o ovom primjeru?



> »Zar ti nije dosadno jahati sa kočijašem?« »Jest.« »Izgleda vrlo grub.« »I jest grub.«


----------



## phosphore

Nemam pojma. I to zvuči ok.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Nemam pojma. I to zvuči ok.




U principu zbog _vrlo_ i ovo potpada pod onu tvoju definiciju, samo imaju dvije stvari - paralelno je sa "Izgleda jako lepa" bez one dopune u dativu, i nisam siguran ni da bi samo "Izgleda grub" u ovom gore kontekstu neprirodno zvučalo.


----------



## phosphore

Ma ja sam samo fantazirao. To "vrlo" stoji uz pridev a ne uz glagol tako da se u svakom slučaju ne uklapa u analizu. Pre će biti da prosto radije stavljamo prilog iza "izgledati", a da je pridev stilski markiran, ali toliko da u prostoj rečenici bez ikakvih dopuna i van konteksta deluje negramatično.


----------

